# What to do with monuments of idolatry



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 2, 2016)

Since I bring it up often enough, and it is often neglected in discussions of biblical principles of worship, I have posted a PDF of book three chapter two of George Gillespie's _Dispute Against the English Popish Ceremonies_ to the articles section of the NP website. Monuments of Idolatry:
https://www.naphtali.com/articles/g...n-the-rule-for-purging-monuments-of-idolatry/


----------



## TylerRay (Oct 2, 2016)

Thank you, Chris! I think that this is a topic that is little understood and less practiced in our day.


----------



## MichaelNZ (Oct 3, 2016)

The entire book is available for free on the Internet Archive. Since I'm attracted to Anglican style worship, I should probably read it.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 3, 2016)

For a causal interest that is sufficient. The original 17th and defective 19th century editions are certainly available freely now. For study and seriously getting into it, the NP edition is a critical edition collating the texts and noting errors (even in the first edition), translating all the Latin and providing a bibliography of the 'players' and citations. For the difference simply compare the section I've put up with those texts. I did not mention it because it was the Lord's Day but the title is currently on sale for US ship tos. I wish I could extend that internationally but the USPS makes it prohibitive.


----------



## ProtestantBankie (Oct 3, 2016)

"Every idolatry is superstition, but every superstition is not idolatry"

Can one of the Learned amongst us please expand that thought please?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 3, 2016)

Gillespie footnotes the chapter on idolatry in the _Synopsis Purioris Theologiae_ of the professors of Leyden (1625). This made the cut in the first volume of the very expensive translation of that work which is going to be multiple volumes I gather. See the opening of the chapter if that helps. Something like this distinction may also be in someone like Ames.
https://books.google.com/books?id=kIvPBAAAQBAJ&lpg=PR1&pg=PA453#v=onepage&q&f=false


----------

